# molting sequence pix: dial up beware



## specy (Nov 4, 2005)

Polyspilota aeruginosa final molt

Oops I was late, wheres the popcorn?






















'Full frontal' view











Creobroter Elongata final molt





















View at the back











H. Coronatus sub-sub-adult molting with a subad pw running frantically in the background!











Chest busting begins....






More chest busting...






from the back
















You know what the rest is like.......

Sadly, after so much struggle with the 'brown vomiting disease', it finally died today, and I lost all my orchids, thanks to the very healthy crix that they sell here.....




:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. Sorry about the loss due to vomit. I had the same issue in all but one of my mantids.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, cool pics. I bet you were sitting there a while lol Does it just seem to be crickets from america that are "ill" or has anyone from uk can a bunch of mantis die due to bad crix? Btw what camera do you use? j/w


----------



## jandl2204 (Nov 5, 2005)

I had me a load of h grandis die a few months ago due to bad crix!!! Changed my supplier and i have never looked back (never had he same issue arise) it did affect other mantids but not on the same scale.

Lee


----------



## Samzo (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh right, I get bulk of livefoods havn't had a prob


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2005)

wow, those are beautiful sequences! I have never actually seen a mantis moulting fromt he beginning, nice one!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## specy (Nov 5, 2005)

> Does it just seem to be crickets from america that are "ill" or has anyone from uk can a bunch of mantis die due to bad crix? Btw what camera do you use? j/w


Not really, the ones from canada are also 'ill' lol, but tbh, its more likely to be the crix that I got here locally. They are so healthy that at one point, a good half of which wont survive til day 2. I really should be glad that I still got any stock left. I guess I will have to breed my own crix next year then.

Camera is sony DSCP73.


----------

